# police clearance for spouse who is a government employee



## raga (Jun 16, 2012)

Dear forumites,

I have applied for a GSM (skilled independent) visa, and had added my spouse as a secondary applicant.My application has now been allocated to a case officer. I recently got a mail from the CO asking me to initiate health check and police clearance.

The problem is that my spouse is a central government employee; and by regulation, employees should obtain NOC from employers if they intend to go abroad. The police clearance form has inputs for current employer, etc. and we are worried that down the line, the police may also ask for NOC.

We donot want to intimate her office about our intentions to immigrate, because this is an early stage of visa processing and we don't even know if our visa application will be approved. Could someone advise. Should I remove her name from the visa application, and add it back once our case is finalised.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Raga


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Fill in employer as the department. If the address of your spouse on passport is same as your current address chances are they will not ask for it. As you must have already obtained NOC when applying for passport. Also her department should also have got police verification when joined or was regulated in job.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Dont go for any changes in application (withdrawing spouse name). It will create doubt with CO. Try to get the PCC.


----------



## raga (Jun 16, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Fill in employer as the department. If the address of your spouse on passport is same as your current address chances are they will not ask for it. As you must have already obtained NOC when applying for passport. Also her department should also have got police verification when joined or was regulated in job.


Thanks for the quick response. Unfortunately, my wife's passport does not have our current address. We remember having gone through the same dilemma when we were thinking to update the addresses in our passports last year - but thinking of the NOC complexity, we just updated my passport with our current resedential address.

Another question here: if the CO asks for PCC and medicals, does it mean that the case is close to being finalized. I was bracing up myself for a long gap (of 6-8 months) between visa application and CO allocation - and was hoping to use this time to carefully decide between the benefits of a government job versus immigrating to australia. 

In any case, I've asked my wife to check with their admin division (unofficially ofcourse  ) and hope that they won't force us to obtain NOC.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

raga said:


> Another question here: if the CO asks for PCC and medicals, does it mean that the case is close to being finalized. .


Yes, if your CO asks for PCC and medicals, it indicates almost close to be finalized, you can expect your grant in a week or two (if all other submitted document status shows as Met)


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

raga said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Unfortunately, my wife's passport does not have our current address. We remember having gone through the same dilemma when we were thinking to update the addresses in our passports last year - but thinking of the NOC complexity, we just updated my passport with our current resedential address.
> 
> Another question here: if the CO asks for PCC and medicals, does it mean that the case is close to being finalized. I was bracing up myself for a long gap (of 6-8 months) between visa application and CO allocation - and was hoping to use this time to carefully decide between the benefits of a government job versus immigrating to australia.
> 
> In any case, I've asked my wife to check with their admin division (unofficially ofcourse  ) and hope that they won't force us to obtain NOC.


lets hope for the best but as per my experience the police will ask for the NOC as without NOC they won't submit the clearance report and PSK will not issue you the doucment.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

raga said:


> Dear forumites,
> 
> I have applied for a GSM (skilled independent) visa, and had added my spouse as a secondary applicant.My application has now been allocated to a case officer. I recently got a mail from the CO asking me to initiate health check and police clearance.
> 
> ...


As per my understanding Government Servants need to obtain an NOC both for obtaining a passport as well as applying for a visa. Strictly speaking, a passport held prior to joining the government service should also be declared. However most government departments look the other way in such cases. Under normal circumstances NOC for passport/visa are always granted by the government if requested for. This includes NOC for visa for prolonged stay of even upto six months. However, when the purpose is immigration then NOC might not be granted. The only way the department would grant NOC is if a notice for resignation (generally three months) is submitted. I think now you need to take a call. As it is if you have been asked for Med and PCC then the PR is almost certain.

Good luck.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Further update on this issue. In case the passport has been obtained on NOC and Identity Certificate by the Government employee, then PCC will be issued straight away and no further verification is required if still under government employment.

Cheers!


----------



## TreasureHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Raga, Have you got PCC without NOC ? I m also in similar situation. Please advise.






raga said:


> Dear forumites,
> 
> I have applied for a GSM (skilled independent) visa, and had added my spouse as a secondary applicant.My application has now been allocated to a case officer. I recently got a mail from the CO asking me to initiate health check and police clearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## raga (Jun 16, 2012)

*PCC for Government servants*

Sorry for not putting in our experience earlier - because we got the PR last year and we're flying soon! lane:

Coming back to the PCC thing. She went to passport office to apply for PCC, and they took her application without any qualms. I think they didn't care whether she worked with the Government or not (although in one of the forms, she had to mention about her employer).

A week or two later, we got a call from the police station. The policeman asked her about NOC - but she told him that the passport office did not require any such thing. But the guy was quite persistent. I think we could've settled the matter by paying him some "fees" - but we too remained firm. She said she'll check with the admin division of her office and get back.

She did informally check with her admin division - and they replied saying that NOC is required only if her travel is confirmed: in terms of dates of travel, duration of stay, etc. This wasn't the case then - she was just applying for a Visa.

We told the same thing to the policeman. I think he was kind of convinced.

However, the application stayed at the police station for a couple of days. The passport office hadn't received it. We sensed that the policeman badly needed "fuel" - and we paid 500 bucks (which I still repent). The application was at the passport office the next day and within a week's time, we got the PCC.

A week later, the visa was granted. The CO was just waiting for the PCC - and I think she knew how warped things in India were.


----------



## TreasureHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

raga said:


> Sorry for not putting in our experience earlier - because we got the PR last year and we're flying soon! lane:
> 
> Coming back to the PCC thing. She went to passport office to apply for PCC, and they took her application without any qualms. I think they didn't care whether she worked with the Government or not (although in one of the forms, she had to mention about her employer).
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Went went for PCC today and we have to wait for the police verification to get the PCC issued since the passport was issued without police verification (only with NOC).


----------



## cranes perth (May 14, 2013)

Hop all of you a good day.


----------



## skyblue0891 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Raga & Treasure Hunter,
Am also now looking for answers for the same questions you both have looked for. Since its been a few years after you have cleared this issue i wanted to know a few things.

1. Will my spouse require NOC -she works for a public sector bank
2. Treasure Hunter could you share with me a copy of the NOC - i just needed to know whether the type of visa has to be mentioned in it or not.


----------



## rangasanju (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Raga, I have similar situation. Me and my wife both are central government employees. Just wanted to know how it went in your case. Does the process requires an NOC ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jags0711 (Nov 4, 2020)

rangasanju said:


> Hi Raga, I have similar situation. Me and my wife both are central government employees. Just wanted to know how it went in your case. Does the process requires an NOC ? Thanks in advance


Hi Rangasanju, Just want to confirm whether NOC is required in the case of central government employees.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jags0711 said:


> Hi Rangasanju, Just want to confirm whether NOC is required in the case of central government employees.


That’s a 3 year old post
Don’t expect any answers from that member
Cheers


----------

